# Employment



## vharrison2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Cold? Come To The Florida Keys*

Dot Palm is looking for a working arborist/tree climber to join our team, Check out our web site at www.dotpalms.com We are located in The Florida Keys. We service Monroe County from Key Largo to Key West. Our trimming includes alot of palm trees and some mangrove fringes. If you are tired of being cold come on down. You can call us at 305-743-3090


----------

